# PSE Evolve 31 Video Review



## Kris87 (Jun 20, 2017)

If you're looking for this year's best hunting bow, then take a look at this video.  As much as I love the Carbon Air I have, this bow for the money is flat out awesome.


----------



## catch22 (Jun 20, 2017)

thanks for the review Kris


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks Kris. Actual specs are 6 .25" on the brace, 31" ata. Couple twists will put it spot on. Like you said it is one of my samples, it's been shot hundreds of times, probably a little stretch going on. Appreciate the review!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jun 20, 2017)

Great review Kris, Thanks.


----------



## Kris87 (Jun 20, 2017)

alligood729 said:


> Thanks Kris. Actual specs are 6 .25" on the brace, 31" ata. Couple twists will put it spot on. Like you said it is one of my samples, it's been shot hundreds of times, probably a little stretch going on. Appreciate the review!



You know I really never worry about ATA and BH specs very much, as they're just guidelines.  As long as the DW and DL are on, that's really all that matters.  I could have twisted the cables about 5-6 times, and the poundage would have been dead on, but I left it alone since it tuned fine there.  I was impressed by the string spec/wear.  The cam sync was only off exactly one twist.  That's pretty impressive and will probably not be off again now.  I really liked this bow a lot.  I think it is the ideal hunting bow size for most hunters.  Even with my DL, because the cams are fairly large, it feels more like a 32-33" ATA bow with the string angle.


----------



## 5star (Jun 20, 2017)

From what I heard at the bow shop  , the lawyers are lined up with lawsuits for patent infringement against pse


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 20, 2017)

5star said:


> From what I heard at the bow shop  , the lawyers are lined up with lawsuits for patent infringement against pse



That's such a ridiculous statement, it doesn't really deserve a reply. However, since I work for PSE, I'll venture one. This design is over a year old, and it doesn't infringe on anything. Our lawyers already covered that. Try again.....

And I see you joined the party today!! Welcome aboard! JB, our rep in New York, would like to know what shop you frequent. He would love to stop by and see you!!! If you really are from New York...


----------



## 5star (Jun 20, 2017)

Wait and see , Killa


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 20, 2017)

5star said:


> Wait and see , Killa



I will. Now you going to tell me what shop? I don't think so....


----------



## Kris87 (Jun 20, 2017)

I love anonymous posters.  Go away troll.


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 20, 2017)

What's that sound????? Oh....crickets.....


----------



## BlackEagle (Jun 20, 2017)

Can you get this bow in 55lb limbs lol 

Nice vid. I like the 31 most of all.


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 20, 2017)

BlackEagle said:


> Can you get this bow in 55lb limbs lol
> 
> Nice vid. I like the 31 most of all.



Nobody has spoken for this particular sample.....yet...


----------



## Garnto88 (Jun 22, 2017)

5star said:


> Wait and see , Killa



You got the "killa" right.  All kills with PSE by the way.. I'm loving that Evolve David. Watching that review gives me the itch. I've shot nothing but PSE now for 30 years. There is nothing else IMO


----------



## Kris87 (Jun 22, 2017)

Garnto88 said:


> You got the "killa" right.  All kills with PSE by the way.. I'm loving that Evolve David. Watching that review gives me the itch. I've shot nothing but PSE now for 30 years. There is nothing else IMO



If you shoot one, your itch will get scratched!  You better go to buy.


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 22, 2017)

Garnto88 said:


> You got the "killa" right.  All kills with PSE by the way.. I'm loving that Evolve David. Watching that review gives me the itch. I've shot nothing but PSE now for 30 years. There is nothing else IMO



Thanks my friend. Brannen Outfitters is close, go by and see Greg and Jon. The have the aluminum and carbon models in stock. That is if you don't already have one!


----------



## Garnto88 (Jun 22, 2017)

I don't have one yet but it is on my wish list.


----------



## ak314 (Jun 22, 2017)

I was never that interested in PSE, but after shooting the Evolve 31 shortly after release I now have one hanging on my wall.  I also appreciate the ability to change draw length and let-off without pressing.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 22, 2017)

Heading to social circle Saturday to shoot it, and the Halon..... we shall see.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jun 26, 2017)

Kris, have you shot any longer distance with your carbon air? I was wondering how it shot at distance.


----------



## Kris87 (Jun 26, 2017)

hoytslanger87 said:


> Kris, have you shot any longer distance with your carbon air? I was wondering how it shot at distance.



I have not shot anything considered long.  I just changed strings on both over the weekend, and got my final tune done on both bows.  They're ready to sight in now, but they hold great.  

TJ Fountain has shot his at long range, and from the groups he's sent me, his is doing very well too.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Jun 26, 2017)

Kris87 said:


> I have not shot anything considered long.  I just changed strings on both over the weekend, and got my final tune done on both bows.  They're ready to sight in now, but they hold great.
> 
> TJ Fountain has shot his at long range, and from the groups he's sent me, his is doing very well too.



Mine shot very good at 60 yards when sighting in my hha king pin, so far i am very pleased.


----------



## gator808 (Jul 24, 2017)

I love mine!!! I picked it up a couple of weeks ago....I sighted my 20yd. pin in on the first day and it took less than 15 minutes. My arrow grouping was super tight...touch tight and on day two I "robin hooded" my first arrow. This bow is very consistent, quiet and smooth. I'm not a pro by any means and I came from shooting a bowtech assassin. I would recommend giving this bow a chance.


----------



## 5star (Oct 22, 2017)

Looks like a couple posts have been deleted , truth is hurting


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 23, 2017)

5star said:


> Looks like a couple posts have been deleted , truth is hurting



I deleted your posts because of the name calling.  I suggest you start your own thread as I'll continue to keep this one on topic.


----------



## kennethc68 (Oct 23, 2017)

Bought Evlove 31 last week from Dale. Awesome shooting bow. If you hunt this is a must try bow. Amazing hold, i can draw the bow and then turn it 90 degrees still drawn.


----------

